# 8-12-04 Report



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Weather was nice, fishing was good, if you were about 7 years old  
Tough time catching shad, got on the water, didn't mark too many fish anywhere. Fished some structure, etc. Caught a few small flats, a 2# wiper and a channel cat or two. This was in a 12 mile stretch of river. Maybe 6 fish total. Not complaining, just the facts.  








I did manage to catch a few good sticks. I was in some current & set the hook hard on one. It fought real good, I figured I had a 30# flat on, then it snagged me up. Next it breaks loose & (I think) I have a dink...only to find a broken off branch. Obviously a big branch hit my line & eventually broke off.....


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

...these were in some backwater when we were looking for shad.








Here's more fish.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

These little flats were taking some 6-7" live shad !


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

You are right Jim,my grandson would have loved to catch any of those fish  Ya know I would not have minded catching them also  Kinda funny looking low clouds in those pics  still looks like you and your son had a good day on the water!daryl


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

OPEN WIDE!!! LOL

Nice shot on that last one. That's the last thing a shad sees before he is devoured. LOL

Yum yum

UFM82


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Craig.......sounds like the dentist.......
Daryl.......low clouds, kind of "Erie"....huh ??


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I got about 3 dozen nice shad in two throws of the net. The only problem was there were 25 throws in between which netted about 500 lbs of 2 inchers. There are so many baby shad in the creek I don't know how anyone could catch a fish in there on artificial lures.

On the way upriver I waved to Mrfishohio sitting on secret spot #2 which is 100 feet away from spot #1.  I didn't mark too many fish but I finally dropped anchor in a new area where the bottom looked like a washboard. Also, the wind was blowing the right direction. I sat for about 10 minutes and put the first channel cat in the boat. I had 2 more in the next 10 minutes. I stayed there for awhile and added 3 more channels. I didn't get any individual weights but the four biggest weighed 26 lbs total. The other two were less than 2 lbs each. The biggest one ate a live shad, the others were taking cut shad and cut baby skipjacks. I missed a few other bites because the small skipjacks were mushy after sitting in the fridge for a couple of days and would pull off the hook easily.

I putted around for awhile trying to catch some more fresh skipjacks but they weren't cooperating. They were jumping everywhere but I couldn'd hook any on the small sabiki rig I was using. They didn't want to swim under the cast net either.

I moved down to another area where I have been marking a ton of fish and picking up an occasional one. Live shad produced 3 flatheads weighing 27, 14, and 9 lbs. Frozen skipjacks added 2 more channel cats. I pulled up anchor at 12:30 and headed for the ramp.

The totals for 6 1/2 hours of fishing were 8 channel cats and 3 flatheads with a total weight of about 88 lbs. Hunger drove me off the water or I would have stayed later. Who would have thought I would have been wishing for a heavier jacket on the 12th of August also. Usually in mid August you are still sweating at midnight.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! broke the cloud code  ..THE CATKING !!!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh, that's right. You DIDN'T call. LOL

This summer has been a real bust for me on the river. I have three trips under my belt this year on the river and one of them was in February! Just haven't had the time to go.  

I am busy the next 3 weekends too. May try to get out on the 28th, if my luck holds out. Don't even know about that yet.

Of course if the weather holds like this, we'll be ice fishing by Halloween.  

UFM82

Nice fishes, Ken. Photographic evidence would be nice. Not that we don't trust you or anything....


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> Nice fishes, Ken. Photographic evidence would be nice. Not that we don't trust you or anything


  
Then again, a picture can be altered, I made all mine look small.....


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Cloud code ????? Oh, yeah, I forgot, I was outside !!!!!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Must be a new species escaped from those catfish farms in Arkansas, swiming their way up the Mississippi to the Ohio along with the Asian carp. I was down on the Cumberland fishing for Trout below Wolf Creek dam this weekend, trolling with a husky jerk when wham, good hit. The thing fought hard in the current, dove deep, then kind of gave up so I just cranked it in. Funny how they Morph into timber when they get to the boat.


----------



## Snaildarter (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi all..., just thought I'd check in after I saw all the familiar names in this thread! I hope all is well with all of you! Caught my first decent Flattie about 2 weeks ago... 41" long, 25" girth, approx. weight 35lbs+. Caught it 20 paces outside my place down on Laughery Creek. (Trailer and spot I just got)... It's old, but clean, and everything works..., and the fishing is great!! Good to see you guys again! Jim, (Snaildarter)


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds like a good day on the water anyway.


----------

